# ptajim, ptaj



## korolya

Existe una palabra en el hebreo que significa pecado. Su tranbsliteración al español es parecido a ptaj. Ptajim, si no me equivoco, vendría a ser pecadores. Me confirmarían su transliteración y significado.


----------



## Flaminius

Saludos,

While I don't speak a word of Spanish, I am willing to answer.  Bear with me and my English.

The Hebrew word for sin (not sinner) is:
חטא
This is read _chet_ (in the Spanish transcription it is perhaps _jet_).


----------



## amikama

¿_Ptajim, ptaj_?  No conozco tales palabras en hebreo. ¿Dónde las encontraste y en qué contexto? ¿Estás seguro/a de que se escriben así?

Como dijo Flaminius, la palabra hebrea para 'pecado' es חטא (_jet_, en plural חטאים _jataim_). 
Pecador = חוטא (_joté_), pecadores (m.) = חוטאים (_joteim_).


----------



## origumi

ptajim = puertas


----------



## amikama

origumi said:


> ptajim = puertas


¡Tienes razón! No se me ocurría esa palabra  Pero significa aberturas en general (no sólo puertas sino también ventanas, ventanillas...). No veo qué tiene esa palabra que ver con pecados


----------



## korolya

El texto en el que encontre estas palabras está en ruso. Se hace referencia a una división entre los sacerdotes judíos de la epoca babilónica, en el que unos eran conocidos como los "tobim" de "tob", bondad, si no me equivoco, y los segundos eran conocidos como los "ptajim", de "ptaj" (supuestamente, pecado).
La transliteración en ruso es птахим y птах. Teniendo en cuenta que la transliteración al ruso suele ser de carácter fonético, "mi" transliteración al español parte de la pronunciación en ruso, cada letra corresponde al sonido en ruso. Por eso tengo mis dudas sobre la corecta transliteración al español directamente del hebreo.


----------



## origumi

Quizá ptallim (פתיים, פתאים) = incautos, ignorantes? (sing. peti, non ptall)


----------



## korolya

¿Y cuan posible es que la palabra suene como "petaj"?


----------



## origumi

¿Puede llevar el texto original ruso?​


----------



## scriptum

¿Serà posible que sean _prajim_ (= novicios, literalmente: flores)?


----------

